# Cape Hawke in the 1950s



## Ellizabeth (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a friend who sailed on the Cape Hawke in 1951 and she's looking for anybody who might know of crew members from that time.

Captain Peter Wallace is the name she is most interested in. She realizes she will probably only find his descendents at this point but she's very interested in making an effort to do so.

Also, she'd like to know of the first mate, Andie Goldie.

If you can help us at all, we'd really appreciate it,

thanks and bye for now

Elizabeth and Deryk


----------



## bretwalda (Oct 3, 2008)

*Cape Hawke in the 1950`s*

Regarding your query re Cape Hawke in 1951, I know a little of Capt P.A.Wallace. Known to all as `Pa`Wallace, he joined Lyle Shipping as a Cadet in 1919 when 15 years old. Apart from a brief spell with Glen & Co, Glasgow from 1924 to 1928 (Lyle only had one ship then and she was chartered in the Far East) Capt Wallace served at sea with Lyle Shipping until 1957 then ashore in the office until final retirement in November 1969. He died in August, 1976 after over 50 years of service to Lyle Shipping. Indeed his Father (also Capt P.A.Wallace) and his Grandfather (same name) were also Lyle Masters`and overall the Wallace family were over 65 years with the Company - quite a record. Capt Wallace had one son, Kenneth, who was also a Lyle Cadet before switching to Shaw Savill and subsequently gained his Extra Masters Certificate and became a Lecturer at Glasgow Nautical College. From there he went to Hong Kong and was in charge of the Nautical College there for some years. He retired to the UK and died in 2000 aged 67 years. Kenneth was married and had a daughter and a subsequent granddaughter but unfortunately have no idea of their whereabouts at present time. I have a photo of Capt Peter Wallace and some history of his seatime if your friend would like. I have no info on the 1st Mate Andy Goldie - sorry! Nor do I have any info on other members of the Cape Hawke back in 1951 though I can supply a photo of the ship if required.

Hope this info is helpful.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

I sailed on the CAPE HAWKE in the fifties. Our run was, Glasgow, Liverpool, Curaco (For bunkers) San Pedro, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Victoria, Vancouver and then reversed going home to Glasgow.

Ouward bound our cargo was BOOSE wodden cases of ever kind of Scotch, Gin etc and homeward Paper and Lumber.

Wallace was a good Master and a nice person and often spent the time of day chatting in the wireless room.

Chas


----------



## Ellizabeth (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you all -- my friend is ecstatic with this information!


----------



## Neodar (Jan 3, 2020)

Elizabeth

Don't know if you're still interested in Captain P. A. Wallace, but I may be able to provide some more details as I am his grandson.

Have attached a photo, if it works!

Kind regards

Don


----------

